# Duck hunting the snake in Idaho



## Virgil (Sep 20, 2007)

Had a chance to hit the snake river in Idaho for some duck hunting over the weekend.
Boy is that a different experience from hunting down here.
My shoulder is black and blue and I'm smiling from ear to ear.

The swans were everywhere and not afraid at all. We had them almost landing on us all weekend.









The guy that took us out had some incredible labs. We'd have lost tons of birds without the dogs for sure.









Finally the spoils of the weekend.
This is just what we brought home to jerky. Couple guys kept limits up there as well.









The greenhead on top with his head tucked will be hanging in my bar at some point. (looking for taxidermist)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow... thats a mess of birds. Looks like a good time.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey everyone reading this....

I know where a giant money tree is, who wants the GPS coordinates? :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Virgil (Sep 20, 2007)

Billcollector said:


> Hey everyone reading this....
> 
> I know where a giant money tree is, who wants the GPS coordinates? :roll: :roll: :roll:


Hope you're not implying I'm hot spotting in anyway.
If you can tell where that is by any of those pictures your better than me.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm wondering if it the same spot they showed on DU tv this morning. Yella and Maggie did a bang-up job on those ducks on the Snake River outside of Boise. (or am I hot-spotting, too)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Virgil said:


> Billcollector said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone reading this....
> ...


Isn't the Snake quite a long stretch through Idaho?? I'd imagine you could find quite a few places to get some birds up there without crowding the next guy too badly. I've heard the Boise also produces, for what its worth. I'll probably never make it up to hunt or fish either. 8)


----------



## Virgil (Sep 20, 2007)

I know a guy that hunts ducks around Boise as well.
I've never been there to hunt with him yet though.
I'd like to give it a try for sure.

I was nowhere near Boise.

Woops, I guess I just narrowed the search down to the rest of Idaho that the snake runs through except for Boise.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Virgil said:


> I know a guy that hunts ducks around Boise as well.
> I've never been there to hunt with him yet though.
> I'd like to give it a try for sure.
> 
> ...


Its all good... I meant the actual river, not just the city. 8)


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll bet I know EXACTLY where you were :mrgreen: 
In fact, I recognize that dog.

[attachment=0:1r948mt2]Picture 107a.jpg[/attachment:1r948mt2]

I'm not sure how many of the 1400 miles of Snake river run through Idaho, but we didn't see a giant money tree any where on the 1/8 of a mile stretch we visited DUH!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Man... I had just plugged GIANT MONEY TREE in as a waypoint on my GPS too.... I hate it when stuff doesn't work out. :lol:


----------



## Virgil (Sep 20, 2007)

357bob said:


> I'll bet I know EXACTLY where you were :mrgreen:
> In fact, I recognize that dog.
> 
> [attachment=0:2qiy1os4]Picture 107a.jpg[/attachment:2qiy1os4]
> ...


I was hoping you'd post that picture. Man it was cold that morning.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Yea, he's hot spotting a spot where they shot a pile of Goldies. Thats funny. I wouldn't shoot a Goldie out my back door let alone drive clear the hell to Id. to shoot them. 

By the way, spent the weekend in Id. myself(not on the Snake) my birds were all green with no bling.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

Funny stuff blackdog! I love it!


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 31, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Man... I had just plugged GIANT MONEY TREE in as a waypoint on my GPS too.... I hate it when stuff doesn't work out. :lol:


That is because I didn't give you any information. You see how that works? You don't give information to everyone internet scouting and they don't bring every bubba in the state to find that tree. :idea:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Billcollector said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Man... I had just plugged GIANT MONEY TREE in as a waypoint on my GPS too.... I hate it when stuff doesn't work out. :lol:
> ...


Man.... thanks for bursting my bubble. I was so dead set on going up to Idaho to shoot GE's too. :lol: Right... You don't have to worry about me invading your 400 mile long honey hole... there are plenty that are 1/20th the size right here at home with better eating birds on them. Oh yeah... there aren't any money trees where I hunt either. 8)


----------



## Dark Cloud (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey, just wondering if you got there with a boat or just came in from the shoreline. I am getting ready to head up there with the boat to do some exploring, just wondering how deep the water was on average, from the picks it looks deep. Thanks for any info


----------

